# Adjustable Coilovers vs Adjustable Shocks/Struts and Springs



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

ok so first off yes i searched and found alot of good info but it wasnt really helpful enough for my liking. it was alot of useless opinions with a very little amount of facts.

This isnt really based on price so please that isnt a factor in this thread. so i have been looking at spending a good amount of cash on my suspension starting on the springs and shocks/struts. 

i have been researching information on alot of diffrent sites and from many sources but would still like some good input for this site since it has the best people and information for my s13.

now heres my personal situation. ive tried to buy coilovers 2 times now and it just hasnt happened. first time it was because the seller of the D2 coilovers couldnt get them shipped to me in a reasonable (45 day) time frame so he refunded me my cash. the second time i was going to buy megan racing coilovers for 900 shipped on ebay which to my knowledge is the best deal out there other than a groupbuy. the seller on ebay "found a flaw" with my set so he refunded me the money also. this has all made me reconsider my choice and rethink the spring/adjustable shock route.

my car is going to first and foremost be a daily driver but i do like to drive my car hard. There is a possiblity of track/drift sessions so adjustability would be VERY nice for that but i dont see that happening just yet. i dont plan to complete in either autox or drift so i wouldnt be out trying to win a thing, just learning. now i know i sound like i made my mind up but heres my pro coilover statments. a good spring/shock combo is going to run me within a few hundred of a decent coilover setup "like the ones ive tried to buy" so that leans me towards the coilovers again. plus i dont want to be re buying parts down the road either.

though i dont see me adjusting my suspension very often while daily driving this car. i do understand the coilovers would be help me find my "prefered" driving setup. in order to fully use the coilovers im going to need a few other adjustable parts like adjustable RUCAs, toe arms, torque arms and some tie rods which i would like to have but i dont see me using them to their full potential either. i also dont see me paying for a race shop to adjust these parts since most alignment shops are incompetent.

ive had a car with kyb shocks/struts and intrax springs that i daily drove and i didnt mind it at all but ive never driven a car with adjustable coilovers. the stiffness of the ride has no effect on my choice. its just about the handling and practicality of the setup.

so with my total situation on the table, please can you guys give me some good advice and possibly personal experience with your suspension setups.


ohh ya sorry for the book.

Jimmy


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

TEIN HE's, thats all I can say. If you don't care about stiffness then thats your baby, and also the fact that you have unlimited cash flow, TEIN's are a good way to go, too bad about your D2's, I hear those are really nice, have you tried Taka-kaira.com or jspec.com and tried to get them special ordered? Hope that helps.


----------

